# New pit spray recommendation & minor rant



## GeeWhizRS

I've been using Sanex Active Control antiperspirant spray for years; I like it because it works for me and doesn't have a fragrance to it, at least, not one I can notice after about 15 seconds of application. I look in the bathroom cupboard this morning and the fairies have been in restocking and I spy a new bottle. A new shape, new spray/lid and the famous sodding words on the front 'New Formula'. My heart instantly sinks as I fear my favourite product is at risk of hitting the bin (and also knowing the fairies will likely have bought more than one), I reach for the bottle and give it a whirl. *spray sound x 2* Yep, they f****d me. All day I've been getting whiffs of this unnecessary fragrance so I'm in the market for a replacement. Looking about though, it's not an easy task finding one that is fragrance free. So I need a bit of help if anyone can recommend one. So, the criteria is as follows:

1. Anti-perspirant that works
2. Spray only (I find roll-ons or sticks, sticky)
3. No fragrance

Thanks


----------



## The happy goat

:lol: sorry this is the sort of thing I would moan about!

I can’t help you I’m afraid but I feel your pain.


----------



## wayne451

If all else fails...

https://www.autoglym.com/odour-eliminator

:thumb:


----------



## Caledoniandream

I like PitRok as it does everything I want and after 2 minutes the smell is gone but stays effective a whole day long.
Not the cheapest, but works well.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Thanks Cal. I looked at Pitrok but that only appears to be a deodorant (i.e. stops bacterial smells from sweat). A deodorant is not designed to stop you sweating. I am looking for an anti-perspirant - something that stops you sweating in the first place.


----------



## wayne451

GeeWhizRS said:


> Thanks Cal. I looked at Pitrok but that only appears to be a deodorant (i.e. stops bacterial smells from sweat). A deodorant is not designed to stop you sweating. I am looking for an anti-perspirant - something that stops you sweating in the first place.


I've got an easy answer for that one pal, sit back and do feck all. It works for me.

On a more serious note, I suspect that if you stop sweat coming out of your armpits that the body would find somewhere else to excrete 'waste'? I know that's of no help to your thread, I'm just musing.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Haha. Yep, I'm sure it does, I just don't want sweaty pits. 😂


----------



## atbalfour

Why not try something like Odaban periodically, then it's pretty much unnecessary to wear anti-perspirant - I still do but just out of habit and yeno applying that detailing logic of protecting the protection


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Hehe, I should maybe try BSD. 
I used driclor years ago but found it effective but it burned. I’m quite happy with a daily spritz I just don’t want to smell like a tart’s handbag.


----------



## Caledoniandream

I think Dove does one, and they use to sell a mineral (as in a piece of rock) that was antiperspirant.

Edit: just checked it’s called Dove dry


----------



## muzzer

Always use roll ons, i do appreciate they can be sticky but i'm not keen spraying i have no idea what around a room and getting a lung full of it and then there is the whole compressed air/propellant being sprayed near your body aspect.
I'm overly cautious i know but i'm happy with being like that


----------



## grunty-motor

GeeWhizRS said:


> I've been using Sanex Active Control antiperspirant spray for years......... A new shape, new spray/lid and the famous sodding words on the front 'New Formula'.


That's what I use too and for the same reason.....this is not good news!

Something similar happened with a Gillete antipers that i liked a few years ago......took abut 5 attempts until i found Sanex.


----------



## Tykebike

GeeWhizRS said:


> Thanks Cal. I looked at Pitrok but that only appears to be a deodorant (i.e. stops bacterial smells from sweat). A deodorant is not designed to stop you sweating. I am looking for an anti-perspirant - something that stops you sweating in the first place.


You are quite right it does not stop you sweating, I know because I use it and there are times when I think I'm going back to Mitchum roll on because that did stop me sweating and ponging but there were times when I wondered if it caused the itching of the armpits from time to time so I gave Pitrock a try. It does seem expensive but wow does it last - more than a year at least.
Maybe there are reasons why it is healthier to sweat but I understand that it does feel uncomfortable and look unsightly if you put your hand up like a swat to answer a question.


----------



## Juke_Fan

muzzer said:


> Always use roll ons, i do appreciate they can be sticky but i'm not keen spraying i have no idea what around a room and getting a lung full of it and then there is the whole compressed air/propellant being sprayed near your body aspect.
> I'm overly cautious i know but i'm happy with being like that


Going back to roll-ons myself for similar reasons. Roll-ons work so much better I found if you shave your arm-pits at least fortnightly :doublesho


----------



## fatdazza

Two issues

Stop sweating - do as Wayne says and sit on your backside or use an antiperspirant, these generally work by blocking pores which is not without risks.

Stop smelling, “BO” occurs due to bacteria, so either mask the smell with a perfume or kill the bacteria using “crystal” type deodorants which usually are aluminium or potassium salts.

I use Ice Guard and rate it but they are all pretty much the same.


----------



## ENDA

I use driclor. It itches like crazy for the first few uses but it is fine once you get used to it. I probably only need to use it once every 2-3 months these days and then use a normal anti perspirant in between (**** urban).


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Have been using an Arm & Hammer stick the last week and it seems okay.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I just wanted to follow up on this just in case anyone is interested. I gave up using the Arm & Hammer as it left greasy marks on my clothes. Moved to a Mitchum spray, which worked for a bit then left me with irritation and a rash. Decided to try Pitrok as recommended in this thread and it did seem okay for me for a few days but then started to irritate. Seems I have funny pits!
Anyway, I think I've found a solution (touch-wood) that works for me so I'm mentioning here in case anyone else is struggling. It's just a deodorant balm and whilst it isn't advertised as an anti-perspirant, I don't sweat with it. It's bloody dear, but you can save a bit on a subscription and free shipping. That said, you use a tiny amount so it should last a while. I apply it in the morning after a shower. I shower again early evening and don't apply anything. The following morning my pits are still fresh so I'm calling that a win.
It's called AKT deodorant balm (small UK company). I've been using the orange grove one. Hope that helps someone in the same boat as I was. :thumb:


----------

